# Soul Identity for a Penny!



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I grabbed this last night for the bargain price of .01 cent!  I've only read the first 3 chapters so far but it's interesting and has held my attention.  Anyone else reading/read this?  What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I read the sample, and it seemed like an interesting premise, so I put it on my Save for Later list.  Then I snagged it just a few days later when it showed up for $.01.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a link for anyone who is interested:


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! I grabbed it and looked forward to reading it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I got it eons ago at its then-bargain price of 99 cents, but alas, haven't read it yet.  One of these days I'll clear out that 18-or-so-page backlog of things to read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got it for a penny and already read it.  Good book.  Sort of a caper book, and I really like that genre.  The end indicated there would be more featuring these characters and I'm looking forward to the next installment.  

Definitely worth the price.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I got to it quicker than I thought I might. Since I was at loose ends after finishing a series last night and finishing a new book by a favorite author earlier today, I decided to go ahead and read this one next, after getting off the computer this evening.  Really fun book, more humor than I was expecting! I too hope to read more with the characters.


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

hi gertie:

i'm so glad it was worth the price 

really, i'm thrilled that you enjoyed soul identity! posting it for only a penny has brought me all kinds of cool readers.

i have a few months to go on the sequel - it's called "soul intent", but i've only finished four drafts, and it needs more cleaning up before i can publish. it's more scott and val adventures: this time they unravel a deposit-gone-bad made by a nazi leader sixty years earlier.

dennis



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I got it for a penny and already read it. Good book. Sort of a caper book, and I really like that genre. The end indicated there would be more featuring these characters and I'm looking forward to the next installment.
> 
> Definitely worth the price.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I paid $12.00 for the paperback last fall and it was worth every penny - now for a penny, your time is the biggest investment for this book, and it will not let you down.

Yale R. Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, can't complain about 1 penny.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

denbatch said:


> hi gertie:
> 
> i'm so glad it was worth the price
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun. Are Scott's parents in it, too? Please, keep us posted so we know when to look for it. Maybe a nice, _summer _read?

Gertie


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

this is a good book, I recommend it.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Soul Identity is  great read. 
I look forward to the next book by Mr. Batchelder.

Michael Balkind
Author of Sudden Death & Dead Ball (July 2009)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I klicked I figured Mom won't go crazy about me using her card to make a penny purchase...she did apply her card to my one-click.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll have to try it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I read Soul Identity in paperback and really enjoyed it. You should snap it up at the bargain price and then read the sequel when it comes out. 

LC Evans
author, Night Camp (on Kindle)
Talented Horsewoman
Jobless Recovery


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

It is a fun, easy read. Writing seemedlittle rough.. but not too bad.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A penny, for usch a well written book? Wow, that's a bargain.

E Patterson


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Haven't read it yet, but I'm about to!!!! 

And for this price??!!!! 

Personally, I love stories like this!!! 

Very intriguing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

WPotocki said:


> Haven't read it yet, but I'm about to!!!!
> 
> And for this price??!!!!
> 
> ...


The premise is interesting and I really liked the characters. It doesn't get right in to Soul Identity, but it's a fun set-up for what Scott and his parents do.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I enjoyed this book very much!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

raccemup said:


> I grabbed this last night for the bargain price of .01 cent! I've only read the first 3 chapters so far but it's interesting and has held my attention. Anyone else reading/read this? What are your thoughts on it?


 I started reading it but quit about half way through. 
There is just something about it that bothers me. I wish I could be more precise, but I can't put a name to it. 
Maybe I will go back to it and thus figure out what my problem is...

patrisha


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

For a penny, it was a light and entertaning read.



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The premise is interesting and I really liked the characters. It doesn't get right in to Soul Identity, but it's a fun set-up for what Scott and his parents do.


I agree, I liked the set-up too!

Worth you time to try it out.
Theresa


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I finished this last night and I did enjoy it and I also considered it to be a "light and entertaining read."  Just what the doctor ordered after the crazy week at work.  

Dennis,
I have to ask... have you been to Iceland?  My husband and I have vacationed there so it was really enjoyable to read a little bit about that.  It's rare to find anyone else who's been there so that was neat!  Overall, great book and great price and I will definitely buy the next one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We lived in Iceland for 2 years.  This was between 84 and 86. . . .now that I know it is featured I'll have to move this book up my list. . .

Ann


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

raccemup:

i've been to iceland a few times, and i loved it. i also lived in hyderabad india for 19 months, and the "almost suffocating" thing in ladakh really happened (it wasn't monks, but my own stupidity for not leaving my window open).

i'm glad you enjoyed the book!

dennis



raccemup said:


> I finished this last night and I did enjoy it and I also considered it to be a "light and entertaining read." Just what the doctor ordered after the crazy week at work.
> 
> Dennis,
> I have to ask... have you been to Iceland? My husband and I have vacationed there so it was really enjoyable to read a little bit about that. It's rare to find anyone else who's been there so that was neat! Overall, great book and great price and I will definitely buy the next one.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished it a few minutes ago... a good read, I look forward to the next one.

Mike


----------

